# Memorization



## TheBattousai (Feb 7, 2006)

If this has been discussed before, then ignore me....
(Since this is also a good beginners question, I put it here.)

I was wondering what are some good practices for helping remembering things, not just techniques, katas or whatever and their names, but also just things that the instructor may mention during class, like about the history of the art, things about certain techniques and princibles, a life lession to keep in mind, or whatever else. Other than pad and paper, what are some other methods, I would like to what everyone does to help themselves or maybe find something better than what I'm doing with my bad memory. (Which I'm doing little to nothing as of right now with my work schedule, not being able to go but once a day, curses!)

Thanks everyone, TheBattousai


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 7, 2006)

I have a student that bring one of those little tape recorders and records the class and then translate it to there computer for later use.
It seem to work for them.
terry


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 7, 2006)

Tape recorders are great!  Jotting down notes right after class works well too.  Wish I'd done that many times over.


----------



## jdinca (Feb 7, 2006)

Good answers. Tape recorder or a notebook. I've written down all my material since I started. I wish I had taken the time to write down the chinese forms I've learned though.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 7, 2006)

Writing.  Not just note taking, but further research, and writing reports.  Active participation at Martial Talk.  

Also, contemplation.  A lot of the time, things that should be remembered are difficult to remember because they are not understood.  Be it a piece of history, a movement, a kata, or whatever, it needs to be understood in its context.  Then, rather than try to recall, it is known.  Once known, it becomes knowledge, and should by then be ingrained.  So, in seeking understanding, the need for memorization goes away.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 7, 2006)

I find it helps to read background material, as it gives me a context for those facts. That makes it easier to recall them. It may be as simple as seeing the spelling of a Chinese word so that when I hear it it makes a connection.


----------



## MJS (Feb 7, 2006)

TheBattousai said:
			
		

> If this has been discussed before, then ignore me....
> (Since this is also a good beginners question, I put it here.)
> 
> I was wondering what are some good practices for helping remembering things, not just techniques, katas or whatever and their names, but also just things that the instructor may mention during class, like about the history of the art, things about certain techniques and princibles, a life lession to keep in mind, or whatever else. Other than pad and paper, what are some other methods, I would like to what everyone does to help themselves or maybe find something better than what I'm doing with my bad memory. (Which I'm doing little to nothing as of right now with my work schedule, not being able to go but once a day, curses!)
> ...


 
Writing in detail is a very good way.  It is important though, to make sure that if you're just jotting down quick notes, to make sure you elaborate later on.  I've been to seminars, taken some quick notes, and then sat at home wondering what this chicken scratch is on the paper! I've seen people draw diagrams.  I'm not an artist to I tend to stick to the words, not the pics.  

Video tape is another good way.  Taping yourself will not only help you remember the material, but you can also look for any mistakes that you may have made while performing it.

Mike


----------



## TheBattousai (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I've been thinking about a tape recorder, or something like that, I'll start looking to invest in one.


----------



## Carol (Feb 7, 2006)

Tape recorders (or whatever they are called now - digital recorders) sound like a great idea.  I also have a lot of trouble with remembering things that are said in class.

Meditating on the techniques helps me a lot.  I'm not at the point where I can meditate on an entire kata, but I hope to be there soon.  There is a lot of good information here and other places on the web...I wish I found this board 6 months ago.


----------



## Sin (Feb 7, 2006)

My school has a forum, where Sensei can put notes up...We have it set up so that you can only see what material what your belt rank allows...its a pretty sweet set up.


----------



## Drac (Feb 8, 2006)

Notes written down right after class are good..You'll be surprized at how much you will recall..


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 16, 2006)

when you don't have access to paper and pen, or to a recorder, listen with the idea of teaching it to somebody as soon as you get home.


----------



## Drac (Mar 16, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Jotting down notes right after class works well too. Wish I'd done that many times over.


 
I agree 100%..A Yellow pad and a couple of pens are standard items in my training bag..The biggest problem is having to decipher my notes later,by the end of the day it looks like shorthand or worse....You'll be surprized how those notes will help recall lessons..Keep us posted..


----------



## stickarts (Mar 16, 2006)

For me, jotting down notes, using tapes, and especially, teaching what i have learned has helped me to remember.


----------



## Brother John (Mar 16, 2006)

I know that the original question-poster's not here anymore to read this, but I'll reply as well....I think it's an important topic.

First off: There are ways of training your memory to be much better. I know the methods are debatable or contraversial, but hypnosis and paraliminal audio training courses exist that I think help with this area. Often our memory is "Bad" because we say it is and do not train it, nor even expect much from it...and it will rise OR LOWER to meet our expectations.
Look into some of these methods. I think they're worth it.

One very RICH source of information to look into is *the Learning Strategies Corporation.* I HIGHLY recomend looking there. I'm not a part of them, so this plug isn't self-serving. I do use some of the products and technologies and am very pleased with them!!!

Notes from classes are very important. BUT: The most important thing, I think, is DAILY PRACTICE. Repetition is the mother of skill. The more often you bring your mind to bare on the techniques and methods that your instructor(s) give you and the more often you remind yourself of what they say....the more of it, and the more of the next lessons, you will recall when you want or need it.

Just some thoughts

Your Brother
John


----------

